# an interesting character



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a doco about a 75 yr old diver from the UK - would be interesting to see his collection - well photographed/videographed

Ray: A Life Underwater on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

What a gem of a guy! A wonderfully filmed story of an amazing bloke - Well posted Zulu


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

If only I could have a fraction of what he has done and seen. ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

What an amazing man!!!!


----------

